# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Do I need sliders even for a stock(ish) build?  I say yes, here's why...

## mtyler11

Over on CF, a member recently got t-boned.  On post 17 he describes the incident with a bit more detail.  His dash-cam caught the whole thing and showed he was NOT at fault.  You can also see how his frame-mounted sliders provided protection (note damage to slider and then to frame).  Had the slider not been there, the ONLY thing to protect him would have been door crash beam and airbags.  This is also why frame mount is a better idea than body/rocker mount and not something folk consider when buying sliders...  

Drive safe out there.

----------

